
How many hrs would this app take an experienced Iphone app developer to create? - stacy_c
Iphone App Requirements:
-Logs into Instagram (for multiple accounts at the same time)
-Auto follows users following an account you choose below Instagram’s follow limits
-Auto unfollows users below Instagram’s unfollow limits
======
bryanrasmussen
1\. This app seems unlikely to be allowed by Apple.

2\. This doesn't seem like it should be an app, it should be a service with an
api, and then you need an app that provides the UI for it.

3\. I don't think there's enough info here to figure out what the UI needs to
do, but I'm guessing a couple months - probably need a webview to go through
instagram site and select users etc. UI to set your accounts that you want to
follow, needs to look passable to get into app store. Probably as the
development goes on you will come up with a few extra pieces of functionality
because this seems underspecified. This does not take into account how much
setting up the service will take, which shouldn't really be that much.

